# Windows 7 Passwort vergessen. Was nun?



## BernhardH (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ich habe ein Riesen Problem. Ich habe das Passwort meines Laptops vergessen und komme nun nicht mehr rein. Was kann ich tun um wieder Reinzukommen?.
Bei dem Laptop handelt es sich um ein Dell Inspiron 15 mit Windows 7 64 bit.

Vielen Dank schonmal.
Bernhard


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

über einen anderen PC das Passwort knacken, das dauert aber


----------



## BernhardH (31. Oktober 2011)

Wollte eigentlich hilfreiche Tipps haben aber trotzdem danke.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

So zu Bsp:Windows 7: Passwort löschen - YouTube


----------



## pibels94 (31. Oktober 2011)

BernhardH schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich hilfreiche Tipps haben aber trotzdem danke.



ist doch ein ernst gemeinter Tip


----------



## BernhardH (31. Oktober 2011)

Danke turbo94740 hat super funktioniert.

Kann geschossen werden.


----------



## tomnow (21. November 2011)

Ja, turbo94740 Methode ist eine gute Lösung, wenn ich mein Passwort vergesse. Aber früher   benutze ich Windows Passwort kancken Programm (   Windows Passwort zurücksetzen | Windows Passwort vergessen | Windows Passwort knacken | Windows Passwort wiederherstellen ). Finde ich auch nicht   schlecht. Er unterstützt Win7, Vista, XP, usw. und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------

